# Books for Whitefield courses



## SemperEruditio (Feb 26, 2009)

Where have you guys gotten your books? I am having trouble finding them. I am looking for the first course at this point.


_Biblical Hermeneutics, 2nd Ed. _ by Milton Terry
_Interpretation of Prophecy _ by Patrick Fairbairn
_Typology of Scripture_ by Patrick Fairbairn
_Multipurpose Tools for Bible Study_ by Frederick Danker
_Introductions to Theological Research _ by Barber/Krauss


----------



## uberkermit (Feb 26, 2009)

You can get a couple at least on CBD:

Typology of Scripture: Two Volumes in One - By: Patrick Fairbairn - Christianbook.com

Multipurpose Tools for Biblical Study with CD-ROM - By: Frederick W. Danker - Christianbook.com


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 26, 2009)

If you don't mind used books, try BookFinder.com: Search for New & Used Books, Textbooks, Out-of-Print and Rare Books. Actually, you can search for both new and used copies.

There are two hitches: 1) the site doesn't search some of the good smaller companies like Cumberland Valley and Solid Ground Christian Books (both highly recommended) and 2) because you are ordering these individually, you pay shipping for each item, which can add up.

Two other sources to consider are the Westminster Seminary bookstore and Monergism. Both of these (especially the latter) have been great with price, shipping costs, and getting you books out to you ASAP. I placed an order with Monergism last Tuesday morning and the shipment was out by the end of the day!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 26, 2009)

I've purchased most of mine via ABE. I found that I frequently could get a copy very inexpensively in great condition, usually from an retired minister. For example, I purchased the two books by Fairbairn for $4.00 plus shipping for a total cost of $8.50 from a retired pastor in Oregon. I've also bought many from him since outside of the ABE system.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 26, 2009)

The advantage of BookFinder.com: Search for New & Used Books, Textbooks, Out-of-Print and Rare Books is that it searches several new and used booksellers, including Abe and Amazon.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm in the dark ages. I didn't know about bookfinder.com. Thanks. It will help feed my addiction.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 26, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I'm in the dark ages. I didn't know about bookfinder.com. Thanks. It will help feed my addiction.



 It is my pleasure to feed your addiction!


----------



## shackleton (Feb 26, 2009)

When you get farther along to the classes that require Gordon Clark books about the only place to find them is, Trinity Foundation: Explaining God, man, Bible, salvation, philosophy, theology.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> The advantage of BookFinder.com: Search for New & Used Books, Textbooks, Out-of-Print and Rare Books is that it searches several new and used booksellers, including Abe and Amazon.


 
Thanks Tim! That is one awesome site! 

Do you have one that will do the school work for you as well. 


***************************
Not sure but BookFinder found the books on Amazon when I did not. Strange....I'll take it but find it strange is all.....


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 27, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> Where have you guys gotten your books? I am having trouble finding them. I am looking for the first course at this point.



_Biblical Hermeneutics, 2nd Ed. _ by Milton Terry
_[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Interpretation-Prophecy-Patrick-Fairbairn/dp/1597524239"]Interpretation of Prophecy[/ame] _ by Patrick Fairbairn
_[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Typology-Scripture-Volumes-Classic-Library/dp/082542643X/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b"]Typology of Scripture[/ame]_ by Patrick Fairbairn
_[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Multipurpose-Tools-Bible-Frederick-Danker/dp/0800635957/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235710704&sr=1-4"]Multipurpose Tools for Bible Study[/ame]_ by Frederick Danker
_[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Theological-Research-Seminary-Students/dp/0761816593/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_c"]Introductions to Theological Research [/ame]_ by Barber/Krauss

The two Fairbairn books and the Barber book are going together for $108.57 at Amazon.com


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 27, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > The advantage of BookFinder.com: Search for New & Used Books, Textbooks, Out-of-Print and Rare Books is that it searches several new and used booksellers, including Abe and Amazon.
> ...



You are welcome, my friend.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. It seems the problem was not in the search but in the firewall. They were testing some things out at work and things were getting messed up. Once I got home I found the books no problem on Amazon. However the bookfinder.com is definitely a great resource.


----------

